# [KMS] avoir la résolution au boot

## Biloute

Salut.

J'ai un lenovo x61s qui support deux résolutions : 800x600 et 1024x768 avec des fréquences de 40 ou 50Hz

Quand je boot, il est en 800x600, puis xdm se lance en 1024x768@50.

Si je fais un Ctrl+Alt+F1 l'affichage s'est automatiquement mis en 1024x768

Est-ce qu'il est possible d'avoir du KMS en 1024x768@50 ou 1024x768@40 dés le début en utilisant un paramètre dans grub?

----------

## Leander256

Je vois que personne n'a répondu alors je la tente.

Est-ce que tu peux copier le contenu de dmesg lorsqu'il initialise la carte vidéo? Ça commence par "Linux agpgart interface v0.103", bien sûr le numéro de version peut varier et il doit y avoir une vingtaine de lignes. J'ai vu passer des bugs sur le KMS qui utiliserait par erreur la résolution de la sortie TV pour afficher la console, on va bien voir ce que ça raconte chez toi.

----------

## Biloute

J'ai persévéré dans mes recherches et j'ai rajouté vga=? dans grub.conf je m'aperçois que la résolution maximale est toujours 800x600.

Sinon voici le résultat de dmesg

```
~ $ dmesg | grep agp

[    0.214374] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.214425] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

[    0.215951] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

[    0.219146] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000
```

```
~ $ dmesg | grep AGP

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.219146] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

```

```
[    0.240643] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.240739] i915 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    0.240748] i915 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.240753] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.241109] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

[    0.250324] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.466725] [drm] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    0.470336] acpi device:03[   18.279256] [drm] LVDS-8: set mode 1024x768 c

: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.470604] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:02/input/input3

[    0.470612] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.470692] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0
```

Ensuite quand X est lancé il y a cette ligne dans dmesg

```
[   18.279256] [drm] LVDS-8: set mode 1024x768 c
```

Voici comment j'ai configuré le kernel :

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

```

----------

## Leander256

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    0.240643] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
> 
> ...

 

Tu n'as pas coché l'option pour avoir le KMS dans le noyau, est-ce que tu as rajouté i915.modeset=1 dans les paramètres du noyau? Si c'est le cas, peux-tu activer l'option et recompiler le noyau pour voir si ça fait une différence?

Pour info j'ai des lignes supplémentaires au démarrage du noyau:

```
[drm] TV-15: set mode NTSC 480i 0

allocated 1280x800 fb: 0x007df000, bo ffff88013f8aa540

[drm] LVDS-8: set mode 1280x800 17

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Chez moi le framebuffer intel marche impeccablement depuis la 2.6.30 (ou 31). J'ai une résolution de 1024x600 dès que le framebuffer s'active (assez vite, donc).

----------

## Biloute

Effectivement c'était bien ça la solution

Il fallait compiler le kernel avec KMS par default, mettre i915.modeset=1 dans grub.conf est une autre solution.

Merchi m'in t'chio  :Very Happy: 

----------

